

How do I use Ajax with Framework X? - jmadsen
http://codebyjeff.com/blog/2013/04/how-do-i-use-ajax-with-framework-x

======
jmadsen
Still creating ajax forms by: 1) Find working code, 2) Copy/paste, 3) Pray it
works?

This tut hopes to move you from Cargo Programming your ajax forms to
understanding how to debug them, so you can cut out the frustration of this
often asked for bit of code

